# Minnesota Advice



## BWV Dreamin (May 5, 2012)

A year from this August we are visiting family in Chatfield, Minnesota. It is an hour from Rochester. We only plan to visit our family around 4 days. We have no clue what is nearby to visit. Minneapolis is too far north. Was wondering if any places is Wisconsin would be closer to visit. We will have a rental car. Any advice appreciated!!!


----------



## PigsDad (May 5, 2012)

I know you said Minneapolis is too far, but if you have never seen it, you may consider going to the Mall of America in Bloomington (south side of the Twin Cities).  Google maps shows it as a 1hr 45min drive.  If you have kids with you, they would love it.  The expression on my 10yo daughter's face when she saw the amusement park inside the mall was priceless.

Kurt


----------



## ampaholic (May 6, 2012)

Other than the Mayo Clinic I would say Wisconsin Dells - the Waterpark capitol of the world - a 2.5 hour drive according to Google Maps.

Take I-90 East, follow the signs :whoopie:


----------



## BWV Dreamin (May 6, 2012)

Wow, I did not know Mall of America was that close? You guys have given me an idea. We have only visited once (1980's) and we took a hopper flight from Minneapolis to Rochester. Since we will be renting a car we'll rent it from Minneapolis and save that extra airfare!   so much knowledge on this board! Will definitely go to Mall of America. 

Any suggestions on which resort to stay at Wisconsin Dells?


----------



## eakhat (May 6, 2012)

Lanesboro, MN, is a cute little town.  You can rent bikes and ride the trails.  In Weyland there is a pie shop we stop at.  If that is closed, we bike to Peterson for pie.  Lanesboro has many B&B's and has a community theater that we enjoy.


----------



## artringwald (May 7, 2012)

You'll only be 50 minutes from the place I've always wanted to go, the SPAM Museum in Austin, MN. If you come near the end of August, the MN State Fair is one of the best in the country, with over 1 million visitors each year. You could also go to Target Field and watch the Twins lose whatever team they're playing.


----------



## stmartinfan (May 7, 2012)

If you want to use a timeshare, then Wisconsin Dells area is probably your best bet.  It's a pretty area and does have a huge water park, along with all the other touristy type things like mini golf, go-carts, Duck boat rides, etc., 

If you're not limited to timeshare stays, then there are lots of things you  could enjoy in Minneapolis/St. Paul.  I don't know what kinds of interests you have and if you'll have kids along, but besides Mall of America, you could enjoy:  Walker Art Center (contemporary art & sculpture garden), Science Museum of Minnesota, Children's Museum, Minnesota History Museum, Bell Nature Center, Minnesota Zoo, Russian Art Museum....and lots more I've forgotten.  Mall of America also includes Underwater World, an aquarium built in the lower level.  

There's also lots of parks for walking, lakes, Mississippi River boat rides, bike trails (we're one of the top cities for bike riding) and more outdoor things.

Minnesota's State Parks are wonderful - for example, Ft. Snelling State Park is located right in the city and features actors who stay in character to depict life at the fort during the early days of the territory, with things like a trading post and older homes.    

If you like baseball, the new Minnesota Twins stadium is great for taking in a game (although the team is struggling this year).

And I'd second the vote for the state fair, if you'll be here in late August.  Oh, and I've visited the Spam Museum in Austin, MN. It's a fun stop for about an hour or so, and when we were there, they were even sampling

You can check our the state's tourism website for more idea at exploreminnesota.com



And


----------



## gnorth16 (May 7, 2012)

It's been a while for me, but as a child I remember three things from our Minnesota trip.

1.  Renaissance Festival http://www.renaissancefest.com/ Aug 18-Sept 20, 2012
2.  Apple River Tubing 
3.  Wisconsin Dells water parks


----------



## dwojo (May 7, 2012)

If any of you fish there is great fishing all over the state.


----------



## thilmony (May 7, 2012)

I actually live in Minnesota. There is a lot on the "south side" of the Minneapolis suburbs. Mall of America, yes, there is an IKEA there too if you like that kind of thing.  There is a pretty big water park (Waterpark of America) very close to there.  

Just a little west of Mall of America in Shakopee is a Six Flags wannabe "Valleyfair", a horse racing track and poker room (Canterbury Park)

I see someone mentioned Lanesboro - RedWing is a town full of history too (home of the Red Wing Shoes). There is a casino there (Treasure Island - not affiliated with TI in Vegas).

Medford used to have an outlet mall, it's like any other outlet mall of course (if it's still there).

I've never been to the Dell's, that is a long ways, if you're willing to go there, I think lots more in Minneapolis should be do-able.


----------



## rapmarks (May 7, 2012)

yes, i notice the advice is getting more and more spread out.  lots of driving!


----------



## thilmony (May 7, 2012)

rapmarks said:


> yes, i notice the advice is getting more and more spread out.  lots of driving!



i'm fairly close to valleyfair and the horse track, and my wife thinks nothing of running to rochester to shop at that tjmaxx, something about the selection there makes it her favorite store.


----------



## stmartinfan (May 8, 2012)

BWV Dreamin said:


> Wow, I did not know Mall of America was that close? You guys have given me an idea. We have only visited once (1980's) and we took a hopper flight from Minneapolis to Rochester. Since we will be renting a car we'll rent it from Minneapolis and save that extra airfare!   so much knowledge on this board! Will definitely go to Mall of America.
> 
> Any suggestions on which resort to stay at Wisconsin Dells?




Yes - it definitely makes sense to rent a car at MSP instead of paying the extra to fly down to Rochester.  I think its about 2 1/2 hours to go from Chatfield to the Dells, because it's pretty much straight east.  Coming back to MSP from Wisconsin, it will be longer, about 3 1/2 hours, I think.

I see you haven't gotten any responses to the question about which resort in the Dells?  There are lots of Dells experts here, but I suspect they aren't reading this posting, since it's about Minnesota Advice.  You should probably start a new one asking about the Dells' resorts, if you've decided that's that you're going to do.


----------



## BWV Dreamin (May 10, 2012)

Wow thanks for all the suggestions!

Just my husband and I traveling, no kids. Since we'll only be staying for a week I think it's best to just stay in Minnesota for the entire visit. 

So glad to read the aquarium is at the Mall of America. Saves on driving! Definitely want to see Minnesota Zoo. 

Is the State Fair in Minneapolis? I did commit to our families town fair which is always the second weekend in August. But boy that State Fair sounds awesome.

We're also going to stay 2 nights in a bed and breakfast called " Okenwald". A bit pricey but the family is highly suggesting it . It is in Chatfield. Hampton Inn for the other Minneapolis days. 

Minnesota looks so beautiful in the summer! Our last visit in 1983 was right before Christmas when the temp highs were 9 degrees along with a foot of snow!


----------



## stmartinfan (May 10, 2012)

The State Fair is in St. Paul with dates of 8/23 -9/3.  Here's the website http://www.mnstatefair.org/

They've already announced most of the grandstand shows, which seem to be a mix of country (Bonnie Raitt and Alan Jackson) and heavy metal (Motley Crue one night)  But there are several small bandstands around the fair grounds with ongoing free musical groups.  Otherwise, it's a crazy mix of food - some great and some wild (deep fried anything you can think of on a stick) exhibits, commerce, farm animals (including the birthing barn with regular live births), and interesting people watching.  The schedule is full of things to see and o, and you can never cover it all in a day.  People either love the fair - and go every year - or hate it - and never return after the first time!


----------

